# nosy seeks info about convoy on M50



## nissanfigaro (11 Oct 2007)

anbody have any idea what was being carried down the m50 south at about 3 this afternoon

the road was closed so a convoy with at least 16 cop cars and bikes as well as at least 2 choppers and 4-6 army jeeps accompanying 2 40ft artics as well as a spare tractor unit could travel at speed.

what cargo could be so valuable?

were they heading to the Central Bank compound in Sandyford?
if so what amount of bullion would be carried in 2 40fts?

the curiosity is killing!


----------



## aircobra19 (11 Oct 2007)

Berties Mattress.


----------



## SandraD (11 Oct 2007)

Could have been a shipment of ammunition and explosives


----------



## Billo (11 Oct 2007)

I was held up at the airport at approx 2.30p.m. for a short while to allow these two artics to leave the airport. Must have been important all right with all the security.


----------



## Graham_07 (11 Oct 2007)

Lads, come on its was WISPAS of course !!!!


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2007)

Since you are all obviously too polite to mention the elephant in the corner and embarrass me...

Bohs supporters?


----------



## kilomike (11 Oct 2007)

I think Sandra and aircobra might have hit on something. Ammo and explosives *in *Bertie's mattress!


----------



## Towger (12 Oct 2007)

kilomike said:


> I think Sandra and aircobra might have hit on something. Ammo and explosives *in *Bertie's mattress!



Why would we be importing explosives (via air!) when we have our own indigenous manufacture http://www.iie-online.com/


----------



## z109 (12 Oct 2007)

Uranium for our secret reactor.

Israel, India, Pakistan, Iran, North Korea, have all acquired/are acquiring the bomb. If we want to be taken seriously on the world stage, we should get one too!


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Since you are all obviously too polite to mention the elephant in the corner and embarrass me...
> 
> Bohs supporters?


 

Irons ???


----------



## csirl (12 Oct 2007)

Newly minted Euros?


----------



## foxylady (12 Oct 2007)

Mary Harney's Lunch


----------



## elefantfresh (12 Oct 2007)

> Mary Harney's Lunch



Ha! Love it!


----------



## Jock04 (12 Oct 2007)

foxylady said:


> Mary Harney's Lunch


 

Best laugh of the week


----------



## almo (12 Oct 2007)

I heard they were reopening H-Block for Boh's fans, especially since Mountjoy was already full of them (sorry clubman, what were you guys thinking???)


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2007)

almo said:


> I heard they were reopening H-Block for Boh's fans


As somebody else said - last week section G*, this week _H Block_!


> (sorry clubman, what were you guys thinking???)


 Er - presumably you mean what were the minority of the _Bohs _supporters who are self styled football hooligans thinking? I don't know since neither I nor the vast majority of our supporters have anything to do with these thugs. 20 of these idiots [broken link removed] to date, the club continues to work towards rooting out others and there is little sympathy for the four who were convicted the other night among the general member/supporter base. There is also a [broken link removed] at the game tonight to raise funds for donation to the owner of the bar in question as a goodwill gesture which will hopefully make some amends for the mindless actions of others. It's just ironic that the _PSNI _and _NI _courts in one night were able to do what the _Gardaí _have been unable or unwilling to do over years in terms of tackling the minority of hooligans that attach themselves to _Bohs _and a few other _eircom League_ clubs.

* Section G is where the singing support tends to congregate in _Dalymount_.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2007)

> Section G is where the singing support tends to congregate in _Dalymount_.


Not Sector 7G? hehe!


----------



## ninsaga (15 Oct 2007)

foxylady said:


> Mary Harney's Lunch



yeah just as Graham_07 already said ...the Wispa's right!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Not Sector 7G? hehe!


Huh!??!?


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2007)

C'mon Clubman! Keep up! Who works in Sector 7G?


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> C'mon Clubman! Keep up! Who works in Sector 7G?


No idea hence my post above.


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2007)

Homer "One of the schmoes from sector 7G"

Not to worry, the moments gone i think.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Oct 2007)

Not sure what _Homer _has to do with _Dalymount_?


----------



## elefantfresh (15 Oct 2007)

Not to worry Sir, I think we'll let this one go eh.


----------

